# ASUS Wireless-N300 USB Adapter very slow

## vlynd

Hi there,

I tried to get this ASUS Wireless-N300 USB Adapter [1] working on my Computer. After a little bit of hacking around, I realized I won't get the drivers to work, because create_proc_entry() and create_proc_read_entry() are killed off since kernel version 3.10 and I am using 3.11. Since I didn't wanted to refactor the driver, I installed linux-firmware. Now I got it working, but the network connection is really really slow.

With my wifi, my laptop got 18Mbit down and 5Mbit up, my desktop computer with this wifi stick got 1.45Mbit down and 0.29Mbit up.

So, what are my options now to speed that wifi up?

[1] http://www.asus.com/Networking/USBN13/

----------

